# Tech Support



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This tech support classic has been around a long, long time, but it's worth a replay.



> "Computer tech support, how may I help you?"
> 
> _"I'm having trouble with WordPerfect."_
> 
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This guy got fired & was suing for wrongful termination as he was offering "good" advice to the customer.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd hire him.


----------



## BIONIC1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hes my CSR hero :-x


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

According to snopes the story is false. Here's the link... who knows  I know I've felt like saying that a few times
http://www.snopes.com/humor/business/wordperfect.asp


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You have a knack for sucking the fun out of a thread. If you will notice,
I posted the story in the "Laughter forum. I never said it was "true".

Sheeesh!


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm apologies 


Nick said:


> You have a knack for sucking the fun out of a thread. If you will notice,
> I posted the story in the "Laughter forum. I never said it was "true".
> 
> Sheeesh!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

serenstarlight said:


> I'm apologies


I'm apologies, too. :sure:


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The story is true happen at comcast, the CSR was fired but it did happen.


----------



## wolfs_darkshadow (Jan 22, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> The story is true happen at comcast, the CSR was fired but it did happen.


Now why would a Comcast tech support agent be helping with Wordperfect anyway??


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not to beat a dead horse:beatdeadhorse: but according to the story, the caller just
happened to be using WP, but he called because his screen went blank. He

could have just as well have been checking email or playing Solitaire.


----------

